# Change settings on 2nd Tivo from first



## rscheek (Mar 30, 2005)

I have 2 series 2 Tivos, the second not only used for our bedroom but as a conflict resolver. Because of guests, scheduling changes, etc. I sometimes have to change which Tivo records which shows. Since they are in separate rooms, I have to travel to the other one to make the changes or setup a recording.

What I'd love to be able to do is control my other tivos from the one I'm currently connected, like routers and switches. I can telnet to another router from a current router session, make changes, save them then disconnect and immediately be back in the original router session.

I imagine it to be handled from the Now Playing screen, so when you pick the other Tivo from the bottom of the menu and see it's Now playing, you can have another option to see season passes or schedule a recording and make changes to it's already recorded shows like delete, change it's Keep to date, etc.

That would make it soooo much easier to manage my multiple tivos.


----------

